# My Hinny is clean



## Jondalar7

No, it is not the Charmin! I just used my toilet with a bidet attachment and although the words exciting and fun do not come to mind, it was a refreshing experience. More convenient and the reduced paper is surely going to put less stress on the septic system. Have you tried one yet?


----------



## Ruthanne

I tried one many, many years ago.  Can't recall my impression of it now, though.


----------



## Jules

Jondalar7, was the water warmed?


----------



## Glowworm

This thread intrigued me because I wondered how you kept your hinny clean - hinny is a cross between a male horse and female donkey or if it was your girlfriend you were referring to - hinny is a slang term in Newcastle upon Tyne in England for girlfriend


----------



## Jondalar7

Jules said:


> Jondalar7, was the water warmed?


No, it can be a chilling experience in the morning!


----------



## Jondalar7

Glowworm said:


> This thread intrigued me because I wondered how you kept your hinny clean - hinny is a cross between a male horse and female donkey or if it was your girlfriend you were referring to - hinny is a slang term in Newcastle upon Tyne in England for girlfriend


Wow, that is interesting. AI see that a hinny is the reciprocal cross to the more common mule that we have here probably because they are bigger and stronger than a hinny. In the states it is a childhood reference to ones buttocks.  My reference was to the words of a boy bear in a Charmin toilet paper commercial exclaiming that His hinny is clean. Can someone post that commercial?? that would be fun.


----------



## Glowworm

I realised what it was when I read your first post Jondalar but couldn't resist answering.

You must be a very senior senior, aren't you the guy from the book The Valley of Horses by Jean M Auel?


----------



## Jondalar7

I try to be. I only knapped flint once!
By the way my great grandmother was a Johnson from Sweden. I have written some of her life's story and may post it as I figure this place out.


----------



## horseless carriage

I had a breakthrough today and got in touch with my inner self. That's the last time I buy single ply toilet paper.


----------



## Glowworm

Jondalar7 said:


> By the way my great grandmother was a Johnson from Sweden. I have written some of her life's story and may post it as I figure this place out.


Interesting. Have you ever researched your Swedish roots? Genealogy is one of my big interests


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jondalar7 said:


> words of a boy bear in a Charmin toilet paper commercial exclaiming that His hinny is clean


----------



## Jondalar7

Glowworm said:


> Interesting. Have you ever researched your Swedish roots? Genealogy is one of my big interests


No I have not. My sister did but she has not shared the info. Someday I would like to get it from her and attach it to the large portraits I have to pass on to my kids.


----------



## Jondalar7

Ken N Tx said:


>


Thanks for the picture Texas hope you are thawed out.


----------



## Pinky

Bidets are great. Wish we had one.


----------



## Glowworm

Jondalar7 said:


> No I have not. My sister did but she has not shared the info. Someday I would like to get it from her and attach it to the large portraits I have to pass on to my kids.


If you ever want to try and trace them, I'd be glad to try and help.


----------



## win231

I tried a portable one a few months ago.  One advantage is that you get to choose the temperature of the water.
You may be cleaner, but I think it's a myth that you'll use less paper; unless you don't mind staying wet.  Whatever paper you save is used to dry off.


----------



## Jondalar7

Pinky said:


> Bidets are great. Wish we had one.


Mine is a fifty dollar attachment under my toilet seat. It took ten minutes to install it. I have installed others for clients that they paid up to $500 for. At that price the seat warms, the water warms, there is a blow dry and the seat closes when you get up. But I was cautioned to never push button number four!


----------



## Glowworm

The 500 dollar ones sound like the ones I saw in Japan


----------



## ProTruckDriver

I always wondered how do you clean one of these bidets when one goes and they have the "Hershey Squirts" and it gets all over inside the bowl and under the seat?


----------



## Jondalar7

ProTruckDriver said:


> I always wondered how do you clean one of these bidets when one goes and they have the "Hershey Squirts" and it gets all over inside the bowl and under the seat?


Some things should not be shared, so no matter the technology you should grab a brush and cover your tracks.


----------



## horseless carriage

Jondalar7 said:


> Some things should not be shared, so no matter the technology you should grab a brush and cover your tracks.


A case of: "Flush & brush!"


----------



## Keesha

Jondalar7 said:


> Mine is a fifty dollar attachment under my toilet seat. It took ten minutes to install it. I have installed others for clients that they paid up to $500 for. At that price the seat warms, the water warms, there is a blow dry and the seat closes when you get up. But I was cautioned to never push button number four!


Unless it dries my *** afterwards I’m not interested.


----------



## horseless carriage

Keesha said:


> Unless it dries my *** afterwards I’m not interested.



What to do in a power cut.


----------



## Sassycakes

*I've had a bidet for over 4 yrs now and I love it. I feel much cleaner than I did with toilet paper. It's the best thing ever invented in my opinion.*


----------



## Keesha

Bum is a three letter word also.


----------



## Jondalar7

Sassycakes said:


> *I've had a bidet for over 4 yrs now and I love it. I feel much cleaner than I did with toilet paper. It's the best thing ever invented in my opinion.*


I also hear that buy using the bidet you do not need to have your bum bleached for the summer thong season.


----------



## Devi

For years now, we've used an attachable bidet called "the Biffy", which can now be purchased from Amazon. I should say that it's not attachable in the sense that you keep putting it on, but that it's not built in to your toilet bowl. Wouldn't want to be without it.

Added: it's an arm that goes under the seat with a handle that you can swing under "you".


----------



## HoneyNut

I would like to have a bidet.  I remembering looking at them on Amazon but they required plugging in, and my bathroom does not have any plug in located conveniently enough to the toilet.  And I don't feel flush enough with money to pay for an electrician and drywall repair to get a new electrical outlet.  Not sure I'd want a cold water bidet.


----------



## Sliverfox

This post has given me chuckles &  smiles.
Like Honeytnut,,  my bathroom  needs  the same  work done to have  bidet.

I hinted to younger son that one would be nice  ..
He bought us a  new  toilet that the seat comes down  slowly.
That' nice but at times the sea7  doesn't  come  down fast enough  for me.
I  Slam it  down.


----------



## Ronni

Sliverfox said:


> This post has given me chuckles &  smiles.
> Like Honeytnut,,  my bathroom  needs  the same  work done to have  bidet.
> 
> I hinted to younger son that one would be nice  ..
> He bought us a  new  toilet that the seat comes down  slowly.
> That' nice but at times the sea7  doesn't  come  down fast enough  for me.
> I  Slam it  down.


Ron loves those toilet seats.  He HAD to install one when we renovated our bathroom!!  I don't get the appeal, but then again, I don't ever slam toilet seats or let them just drop.  

My daughter in law, bless her heart, sent us a bidet attachment when Covid hit and toilet paper was at an all time low!  It was a very sweet thought, but our TP supply never got low enough to need it.  We said we'd install it after we got done with the kitchen.  I wonder if Ron even remembers we still have it!  

Re: bidets....how do you dry yourself off?  I'm guessing the economy ones don't come with a dryer, so you'd use TP to pat yourself dry, right?


----------



## Jondalar7

Devi said:


> For years now, we've used an attachable bidet called "the Biffy", which can now be purchased from Amazon. I should say that it's not attachable in the sense that you keep putting it on, but that it's not built in to your toilet bowl. Wouldn't want to be without it.
> 
> Added: it's an arm that goes under the seat with a handle that you can swing under "you".


Mine just has a jet that sprays you. I have to wiggle around a little to get the full effect.


----------



## Devi

Jondalar7 said:


> Mine just has a jet that sprays you. I have to wiggle around a little to get the full effect.


Okay. The Biffy also has a "jet" type spray on the arm, but you can maneuver the arm around.


----------



## Jondalar7

Ronni said:


> Re: bidets....how do you dry yourself off?  I'm guessing the economy ones don't come with a dryer, so you'd use TP to pat yourself dry, right?


Yep, I get to pat my behind dry instead of smear. Sometimes I pat gently and sometimes I pat firmly. There is still the option of a traditional wipe but where is the adventure in that?.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Jondalar7 said:


> Mine just has a jet that sprays you. I have to wiggle around a little to get the full effect.





Devi said:


> Okay. The Biffy also has a "jet" type spray on the arm, but you can maneuver the arm around.





Jondalar7 said:


> Yep, I get to pat my behind dry instead of smear. Sometimes I pat gently and sometimes I pat firmly. There is still the option of a traditional wipe but where is the adventure in that?.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## Warrigal

I encountered a bidet in a Paris hotel. Our room had a toilet with a separate bidet beside it. The room had no shower and the bathroom was one floor below and we had to go to the front desk to get the key. I used the  wash basin for an APC wash and the bidet to wash my feet. Australians are basically barbarians but we are adaptable in unfamiliar surroundings.


----------



## Lewkat

In the 50s when I was stationed in France and saw a bidet for the first time, not knowing what it was, I washed my stockings and underwear out in the one I encountered in my hotel room.  Oh well, I was very young and naive.  But, I have been using feminine wipes and in a pinch, baby wipes, nothing else.


----------



## Ronni

Ok, so not to get too TMI, but if you use a bidet, how do you know you're actually CLEAN if you don't wipe to check?  I don't know what your toilet habits are, but I will wipe till the toilet paper or flushable wipes come away pristine.  With a bidet, you can't actually know how clean you are unless you wipe to verify, right?


----------



## ProTruckDriver

Ronni said:


> With a bidet, you can't actually know how clean you are unless you wipe to verify, right?


Maybe some one should come up with a mirror or camera attachment so you can see how clean it is.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Here is an inexpensive option for those that have to go when they are on the go.






https://culoclean.com/


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ronni said:


> Ok, so not to get too TMI, but if you use a bidet, how do you know you're actually CLEAN if you don't wipe to check?  I don't know what your toilet habits are, but I will wipe till the toilet paper or flushable wipes come away pristine. * With a bidet, you can't actually know how clean you are unless you wipe to verify, right?*


----------



## horseless carriage

Lewkat said:


> In the 50s when I was stationed in France and saw a bidet for the first time, not knowing what it was, I washed my stockings and underwear out in the one I encountered in my hotel room.  Oh well, I was very young and naive.  But, I have been using feminine wipes and in a pinch, baby wipes, nothing else.


You were lucky, I spent a couple of seasons harvesting the wine grapes in France, it was a typical student summer job. I was there to learn the language. A bidet eh? If only, we had the ignominy of the famous: "Squat & drop!" Ugh! I can still smell it sixty years later.
Those two lattice stands each side of the hole is where you put your feet, I think squat & drop needs no further explanation.


----------



## Aunt Bea

horseless carriage said:


> You were lucky, I spent a couple of seasons harvesting the wine grapes in France, it was a typical student summer job. I was there to learn the language. A bidet eh? If only, we had the ignominy of the famous: "Squat & drop!" Ugh! I can still smell it sixty years later.View attachment 152577
> Those two lattice stands each side of the hole is where you put your feet, I think squat & drop needs no further explanation.


I've seen those and wondered how people with disabilities or the elderly are able to use them.


----------



## horseless carriage

Aunt Bea said:


> I've seen those and wondered how people with disabilities or the elderly are able to use them.


Many years later I recalled the reminisce of the shower-tray-crapper with someone that I worked with. He told me that when he was 19 and doing national service in the navy, he went on shore leave at Malta, realised that he should have gone before leaving the ship, but by some stroke of luck he came across a "Gents." Some toilet, it was the infamous squat & drop. Remember he was wearing his white uniform? He pulled the trousers down, squatted over the hole and crapped straight into the seat of his pants. Gotta get your aim straight!


----------



## JonDouglas

We've come a long way since the corncobs and sears catalogs of my very early days.


----------



## win231

ProTruckDriver said:


> I always wondered how do you clean one of these bidets when one goes and they have the "Hershey Squirts" and it gets all over inside the bowl and under the seat?





Ronni said:


> Ok, so not to get too TMI, but if you use a bidet, how do you know you're actually CLEAN if you don't wipe to check?  I don't know what your toilet habits are, but I will wipe till the toilet paper or flushable wipes come away pristine.  With a bidet, you can't actually know how clean you are unless you wipe to verify, right?


You can't.  That, plus the need to dry is why a bidet doesn't save any paper.


----------



## win231

Sometimes, when I'd see my Lab poop, I'd think, _"Why can't we do it like that?  He's done in 5 seconds, nothing left over, no wiping needed."  _


----------



## Jondalar7

horseless carriage said:


> "Squat & drop!" Ugh! I can still smell it sixty years later.View attachment 152577






horseless carriage said:


> That looks too easy to slip and fall in !


----------



## Jondalar7

win231 said:


> Sometimes, when I'd see my Lab poop, I'd think, _"Why can't we do it like that?  He's done in 5 seconds, nothing left over, no wiping needed."  _


Don't try it on my lawn!


----------



## Jondalar7

JonDouglas said:


> We've come a long way since the corncobs and sears catalogs of my very early days.


I remember the two holer we had and the bra and panty section of the sears catalog with fondness.


----------



## Devi

I suspect that the purpose of using a bidet is not to save paper, but to be cleaner than the "smear" technique.


----------



## ProTruckDriver

I can't believe we are all talking about ST. Well, you can say that we're all shooting the ST with one another.


----------



## win231

ProTruckDriver said:


> I can't believe we are all talking about ST. Well, you can say that we're all shooting the ST with one another.


Yes, it's a rather Charmin discussion that's wiping me out.
But we're on a roll & it will all work out in the end.


----------



## horseless carriage

ProTruckDriver said:


> I can't believe we are all talking about ST. Well, you can say that we're all shooting the ST with one another.


Well the thread was started on Sa-TURD-ay.


----------



## mellowyellow

Jondalar7 said:


> Mine just has a jet that sprays you. I have to wiggle around a little to get the full effect.


Picturing that in my mind is not a pleasant experience.


----------



## lia




----------



## Dana

Small things amuse small minds._— Doris Lessing_


----------



## fmdog44

Well, there you have it folks we have now covered every subject know to man.


----------



## Jondalar7

Devi said:


> I suspect that the purpose of using a bidet is not to save paper, but to be cleaner than the "smear" technique.


I found it takes care of the dingle berries too!


----------



## Sassycakes




----------



## fmdog44

If you mist the paper turning it in to a towelette you will be cleaner.

(Why is this thread under Beauty & Grooming?)


----------



## Jondalar7

fmdog44 said:


> (Why is this thread under Beauty & Grooming?)


BEAUTY is in the eye of the beholder, good GROOMING is where you find it.


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

Jondalar7 said:


> No, it is not the Charmin! I just used my toilet with a bidet attachment and although the words exciting and fun do not come to mind, it was a refreshing experience. More convenient and the reduced paper is surely going to put less stress on the septic system. Have you tried one yet?


I bought a bidet seat for my husband at Christmas two years ago. We both love it. Heated seat, warm water, adjustable pressure and warm dry setting. With me having Crohn’s disease the bidet really saves my tushy some days. I wish it was as common here as it is in Japan. And when the TP was in short supply, it wasn’t an issue.


----------



## Gardenlover

Is a bidet sanitary, from user to user?


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian

Gardenlover said:


> Is a bidet sanitary, from user to user?


It’s no different from using a regular seat. It’s fresh clean water every time, not toilet water or reused water.

One could argue it’s more sanitary since you’re not touching anything with your hands that could transfer into surfaces you touch (taps, toilet flush button, and for those who don’t wash proper, door handles).


----------



## SetWave




----------



## Mr. Ed

shiny hinnie ?


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian




----------



## Pappy

We got one now...


----------



## DGM

My wife had to use a public bathroom after a doctor's appointment the other day.  She could NOT wait to get home and use the bidet.  I told her I had the same experience recently.  Once you get used to one you don't like to do without it.


----------



## IKE

Sorta embarassed and I shouldn't even be telling this on myself so keep it under your hat and don't go spreading it around.

Back around early 73' saying that we needed to clear our heads the company that I was working for in VN pulled us out of the field and gave a forced all expenses paid week vacation to myself and another fella to Thailand because we hadn't taken any time off in a couple of years.

They put us up in the Nana Hotel in Bangkok and took us to our rooms and when I was checking things out I saw the regular toilet and beside it was another toilet looking thing but there was no hole for ones business to go down and never having seen one before I was kinda puzzled......it did have a couple of knobs and when I gave them both a good spin water came shooting up like a geyser.

I went to my buddys room and said, "hey bubba this place even has a water fountain in the bathroom."

Apparently my buddy was a little more worldly than me and he knew exactly what I was referring to and he busted out laughing and after calming down a bit he told me what it was.......I bet we weren't back on the ground in VN but a couple of hours and everyone was asking me if I liked drinking out of the hotel fountain.


----------



## Sassycakes

I LOVE my bidet soo much that I bought my sister one and my daughter one and even 2 of my nieces. I don't know what I would do without it.


----------



## win231

Pappy said:


> We got one now...
> 
> View attachment 156330


Such Innovation!


----------



## Knight

My wife wanted one so she researched for one that she thought would do what she wanted. She settled on this one on Amazon
SAMODRA Non-Electric Bidet - Self Cleaning Dual Nozzle (Frontal and Rear Wash) Fresh Water Bidet Toilet Seat Attachment with Independent Adjustable Water Pressure (Classic White)

_4.4 out of 5 stars_ 378
$36.99$36.99

Took about 10 minutes to install.  No it doesn't spray warm water. As advertised It does have pressure adjustment & the two drop down spray nozzles work exactly as they should.  I don't think it saves very much paper since dabbing dry uses paper. What she does say is if that ever fails buying a replacement is a must.


----------



## GoneFishin

Jondalar7 said:


> No, it is not the Charmin! I just used my *toilet with a bidet attachment* and although the words exciting and fun do not come to mind, it was a refreshing experience. More convenient and the reduced paper is surely going to put less stress on the septic system. Have you tried one yet?


I installed one of those on my toilet too  . Never felt so clean until then.


----------



## Flarbalard

The title of this thread cracks me up to no end.  There is a person in our group of acquaintance that is known as "My Hinny".   Came about decades ago as an adulteration of their name.


----------

